# First Rabbit this Year



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Rabbits this year have led me a merry dance with many "jumping the shot". Until last week that is, when I decided enough was enough and decided to change my shooting style to get more speed.

The problem was twofold. I have always shot with a fixed anchor point on my cheek which has worked well at up to 7 yards but rabbits at around 10 yards had long gone by the time the ammo arrived after hearing the flick of the theraband.

I changed from 11mm to 10mm lead but this didn't help until I watched Bill Hayes excellent "Improve your speed and accuracy video" on you-tube. This enabled me to increase my draw length from 31" to 38" using a floating anchor point beyond my ear lobe, and holding the pouch differently. Although I have dabbled with other shooting styles before, this clicked instantly with me, and helped put this rabbit in the bag with a head shot at 8 yards.

Thanks to Bill and others on this forum for sharing their knowledge which gave me the inspiration to persevere.

Slingshot- Ash board cut.

Bands- Single TBG 20mm (no taper) cut to 8.5 inches long.

Ammo 11mm steel (I much prefer lead but hadn't had chance to practice with it using the new set up)

Location Cornwall UK.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent!!! Should be tasty! Good shooting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hes a good sized wabbit ! congrats on the hunt and may you crown a few more in your future !


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice looking rabbit congrats


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good shootin, mate!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Congrats! I like the story what lead to your success.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Good shooting and congratulations, Thumper. Let us know how it's prepared and how it taste. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Great shooting there


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind comments.

mr.green. As this was a mid grown rabbit I just fried it on a low heat for twenty minutes to keep it tender, then sprinkled on some cajun spice in the pan and served chips and baked beans with it. Very nice it was too.

I find this cooking method makes old rabbits tough, so they go in the slow cooker with celery, barley, carrots and onion.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Mmm! Sounds Tastey!

Good shooting!

SMS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

A pressure cooker works miracles on those old tough squirrels and rabbits, just a few minutes at pressure really makes them tender.


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. AW, the pressure cooker sounds ideal I will be looking out for one.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Thumper,

I forgot to say, I love that slingshot you got there!

SMS


----------

